
Revealed: Facebook's internal rulebook on sex, terrorism and violence - robteix
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2017/may/21/revealed-facebook-internal-rulebook-sex-terrorism-violence?CMP=share_btn_tw
======
brudgers
Current,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14388102](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14388102)

